
CoronaState: A Central Global Covid-19 Location Data Hub and Map - nittyjee
http://coronastate.org/
======
nittyjee
This group, called The CoronaState Project, is attempting to create a map of
all global coronavirus case locations, as locally as possible. They've
developed an awesome map, and have released it and they are now reaching out
to the public and developers and enthusiasts and to help develop the project.

Their data and all their stuff is explained in their repo:
[https://github.com/nittyjee/coronastate](https://github.com/nittyjee/coronastate)

CoronaState Map: [http://coronastate.org/](http://coronastate.org/)

